# Need help setting up radeonfb

## Nerevar

This is my first time setting up a framebuffer. I've read a number of howto pages on the web and none seem to work with recent kernels. I guess framebuffer configuration changes quite often? Anyway, all I've been able to achieve is a black screen on boot. Could someone with a working configuration explain (slowly) what is required?

I'm using lilo with this line:

```
append="video=ywrap,mtrr:3,radeonfb:1920x1200-32@60 quiet CONSOLE=dev/tty1"
```

I've tried with and w/o this additional line:

```
vga=795
```

Here's the Graphics section of my .config:

```
#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_AMD64=y

# CONFIG_AGP_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

CONFIG_DRM=y

# CONFIG_DRM_TDFX is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_R128 is not set

CONFIG_DRM_RADEON=y

# CONFIG_DRM_MGA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_VGASTATE is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_OUTPUT_CONTROL is not set

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID=y

CONFIG_FB_DDC=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

# CONFIG_FB_CFB_REV_PIXELS_IN_BYTE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FILLRECT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_COPYAREA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_IMAGEBLIT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_FOREIGN_ENDIAN is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FOPS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SVGALIB is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set

# CONFIG_FB_BACKLIGHT is not set

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

# CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING is not set

#

# Frame buffer hardware drivers

#

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VESA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_EFI is not set

# CONFIG_FB_N411 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S1D13XXX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_LE80578 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

CONFIG_FB_RADEON=y

CONFIG_FB_RADEON_I2C=y

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON_BACKLIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VT8623 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARK is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CARMINE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_GEODE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT is not set

#

# Display device support

#

# CONFIG_DISPLAY_SUPPORT is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK_SIZE=64

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_DETECT_PRIMARY is not set

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_ROTATION is not set

CONFIG_FB_CON_DECOR=y

CONFIG_FONTS=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

# CONFIG_FONT_6x11 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_7x14 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_PEARL_8x8 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_ACORN_8x8 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_MINI_4x6 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_SUN8x16 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_SUN12x22 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_10x18 is not set

CONFIG_LOGO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_MONO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_VGA16=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y
```

Thanks!

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Before you run, you must walk. In other words, until you get things going, drop the "append=" line. use the # to comment it out, then retry. 

Try the VESA VGA framebuffer if that doesn't work. You could also look at my kernel seeds, and use the graphics settings and framebuffer settings I have in them as an example.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## Nerevar

Thanks for your response Pappy. I was able to get the vesafb to work with: 

```
vga=791

append="video=ywrap,mtrr:3,vesafb:1920x1200-32@60 quiet CONSOLE=dev/tty1"
```

Unfortunately, radeonfb still fails:

```
vga=795

append="video=ywrap,mtrr:3,radeonfb:1920x1200-32@60 quiet CONSOLE=dev/tty1"
```

Is my card too old?

```
01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV380 0x3e50 [Radeon X600] (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

   Subsystem: PC Partner Limited Device 1490

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18

   Memory at d0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

   I/O ports at ef00 [size=256]

   Memory at fddf0000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

   [virtual] Expansion ROM at fdd00000 [disabled] [size=128K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [58] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Count=1/1 Enable-

   Kernel driver in use: radeonfb
```

Note that it says radeonfb is in use, but all I get is a black screen. I'm only compiling in one of the fb drivers at a time.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

It might be. To find out, try using the other ATI fb setting. If that works, then you've identified the problem. If not, then you can still use the VESA vga framebuffer for CLI, and whichever ATI drivers for X. Also, since I'm not sure which kernel version you're using, you might try one older than what you're using...just as a test.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## Nerevar

After nearly 50 reboots, I've come to the realization that the framebuffer and I don't get along. I could only get vesafb to work and when it works, XFCE doesn't. XFCE starts complaining about not being able to find the trash service and then things go downhill fast. I remember configuring X back in the mid '90s. That was a cakewalk compared to this.  :Smile: 

----------

## Hibbelharry

I think your card is too new for radeonfb which was designed for older chips. Currently there is no accelerated support for newer radeons on framebuffer. Support is on the way when kms for radeon enters the mainline kernel, this should get in for 2.6.31. 

Greetz

Hibbelharry

----------

## d2_racing

In fact, I don't use at all the framebuffer, because I had a lot of problem in the past  :Razz: 

----------

